# Audio / Video >  Pastiprinātājs ar komplimentārajiem pāriem izejā. Kā labāk?

## AndrisZ

Pareizāk, laikam, nevis kā labāk, bet +/- katram risinājumam. Interesē R8 un R9, kas dažkārt tiek aizstāti ar vienu R.
Droši vien arī Googles tante zina atbildi, es tik nemāku uzprasīt.
(Pašu shēmu neapspriežam- paķēru pirmo, ko bija viegli pārveidot)

----------


## flybackmaster

Kā ja aizvāc R5, VD3, VD4 un savieno VT3 un VT5 bāzes. Ietaupītu 3 detaļas

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kā ja aizvāc R5, VD3, VD4 un savieno VT3 un VT5 bāzes...


 Jā, nebīju pamanījis. :: 
Bet, kā jau teicu, interesē to pretestību slēgums gala tranzistoru bāzēs. Nedomāju, ka tā dara tikai lai ieekonomētu vienu rezistoru.

----------


## Jurkins

Droši vien, teoriju vislabāk izstāstītu Kaspichs, bet, ja bez teorijas, tad ar vienu rezistoru izejnieki neaktīvajā pusperiodā ātrāk izslēdzoties, tā samazinot kropļus kas rodas pleciem pārslēdzoties. Teorijā, kā jau teicu, neesmu iedziļinājies.

edit: Lai gan nē, meloju! 1988.gadā pie pasniedzēja Brīvkalna rakstīju kursadarbu.. bet, ja teikšu, ka kaut ko atceros, tad atkal melošu.

----------


## osscar

Jā citreiz vēl to r šuntē ar c.. kāds 1 uf....tipa mazāks thd pie augstākam f ..kā jurkins minēja...

----------


## M_J

Gadījumā ja VT9 un VT10 nav pielasīti un stipri atšķiras, VT7 un VT8 arī sanāks strādāt režīmos ar atšķirīgām kolektora strāvām. Otrajā slēgumā ar vienu rezistoru šī atšķirība manuprāt sanāks mazāka. Varbūt tas ir labāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

Paldies, pagaidām 2 atsauksmes par labu variantam ar vienu rezistoru. Man tīri intuitīvi arī tas patīk labāk.

----------

